
Hieronymus Bosch's Medieval Painting Comes to Life in an Animation - robin_reala
http://www.openculture.com/2016/11/hieronymus-boschs-medieval-painting-the-garden-of-earthly-delights-comes-to-life-in-a-gigantic-modern-animation.html
======
keithnz
I feel the animation doesn't really capture bosch. I grew up with his painting
around our house, my dad was a big fan! When we lived in Europe for a few
years we would go to all kinds places just to see one his paintings.

However, I feel the animation is trying to be "weird" like bosch rather than
"symbolic" like bosch.

~~~
Hoasi
Desire lacking ability turns to Kitsch.

------
webwielder2
This is better:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bSZslEDUl0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bSZslEDUl0)

------
softwarelimits
You might like [http://boschproject.org/](http://boschproject.org/) for high
dpi scans of original art with a nice js viewer.

Would be nice to have characters from from those scans for animation.

~~~
pambeesly8
This is amazing, thank you so much.

Am I right to understand that currently there are only 4 works available to
explore?

The JS viewer is amazing. From the description:

    
    
      >you can switch between high-resolution visible, infrared photography, and infrared reflectography images
    

Can someone explain why infrared and reflectography scans would be
interesting?

------
justin_
Fans of Bosch might also enjoy this 2d animation inspired by the painting,
created by Yoji Kuri in 1972

[https://youtu.be/mKdcQK2v3JQ](https://youtu.be/mKdcQK2v3JQ)

------
westoncb
The video is pretty cool, imo. I'd definitely be interested in exploring it in
VR (I noticed the article links to a trailer for an app that does something
similar).

That said, it only really bears a vague resemblance to the original painting.
If you remove all the sexual and religious elements, you end up with something
very different.

------
maddy237
Bosch actually belongs to the early renaissance period - he's not medieval.

------
nippples
Look at that massive butt plug

